# Suche Game wie Kula World für PC



## partitionist (26. September 2006)

Es gab früher ein Geschicklichkeitsspiel Kula World auf Playstation bei dem man ein Ball `zum Ziel führen muss. Wollte fragen gibt es auch sowas für den Computer?


----------

